# Quattro respray poll



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Yes! a poll in the urQ/SQ forum.
If it were your car, pick a colour you'd have it sprayed.
I have narrowed it down to four.
Oceanic Blue Metallic, LY6V, L7








Graphite Metallic, LB7V, W9 (The way the car originally was sprayed) 








Crystal Silver Metallic LY7T, L1








Or it's previous Tornado red









_Modified by Sepp at 7:10 AM 8-10-2008_


_Modified by Sepp at 7:15 AM 8-10-2008_


----------



## Mr.RS4 (Jul 16, 2005)

*Re: Quattro respray poll (Sepp)*

Keep it original.







But if i was buying it new from the factory back in the 80's it'd definitely be Oceanic Blue


----------



## urquattro83 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: Quattro respray poll (Mr.RS4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr.RS4* »_Keep it original.







But if i was buying it new from the factory back in the 80's it'd definitely be Oceanic Blue

I'd go for original too in this case. However if i had a choice of buying a car in any of these colors, i'd buy the crystal silver metallic one.


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: Quattro respray poll (urquattro83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *urquattro83* »_
I'd go for original too in this case. However if i had a choice of buying a car in any of these colors, i'd buy the crystal silver metallic one.









Ditto. I've been gone for several weeks, so I need to catch up on your restoration thread.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Quattro respray poll (Mr.RS4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr.RS4* »_Keep it original.










Hahahaha, It was pictures of your car that was the catalyst for me to consider going back to original!
This by the way won't be the last time the car will be restored/sprayed.
This job is to get the car sorted until I retire in 6 years, or possibly beyond...
Then I figure it'll get torn down to the shell, and again be the way it came out of hall N2...with some euro parts swapped out for good measure.


----------



## Shining Projects (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Quattro respray poll (Sepp)*

My friend used to have a Oceanic coupe gt, and that colour is damn hot.
I think Original is best, but if you want to change it, oceanic is damn hot.


----------



## Mr.RS4 (Jul 16, 2005)

*Re: Quattro respray poll (Shining Projects)*

Hes got it going on - If its temporary - then why not do what you did with the red, and have at it with the Oceanic Blue








Im off to England for work over winter - so while im there, im going to look into the availability of parts and the condition of the quattros for sale, see where I can make an improvement on mine.
Having a temporary address over there is going to make parts much less of a headache - im eyeing off a new "coupe plate" like on yours, and possibly changing back to the original smoked lights


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: Quattro respray poll (Entwerfer des Audis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Entwerfer des Audis* »_
Ditto. I've been gone for several weeks, so I need to catch up on your restoration thread. 

x3


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Quattro respray poll (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_
Oceanic Blue Metallic, LY6V, L7











http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: Quattro respray poll (Entwerfer des Audis)*

You know what? I love all these colours. Pick whatever you feel like, and if indecisive, go with the original graphite. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Quattro respray poll (Entwerfer des Audis)*

So the silver is pretty much out. I'm surprised that no body picked the red..
As to most, that's the proper Quattro colour.
I've already tread down that path, but damn, that car looked really good in red.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: Quattro respray poll (Sepp)*

No Sepp, the proper quattro color is Alpein.... preferrably with added rally-livery


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Quattro respray poll (WAUOla)*

I have a Tornado Red 85 and I LOVE the color with the updated interior. But, my car was originally that color, I'd never want to do a color swap, even though yours looked great in TR. I'd go original color, unless original was Golbi http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------

